# WHOM IS COMING TO MARTY'S 10TH ANIVERSARY



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Since some people think that this is going to be a boom year because it is the 10th anniversary of Marty's open house we are starting early.

We are trying to get a count of how many plan to attend. 


Please put a number indicating how many are coming with you including your self 

So if you are coming and so is your wife and two other Train people the number 4 should appear in your post. 

That way we don't have read every post to get a count Like Him, Mrs Him , Horse face , What's his name, and Dinghowdy. In this case 5 



Thank you 

JJ


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

1 - Me


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

2


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi folks.... Please email me [email protected] with your reservations as well.... 

Marty's asked me to take the reservations for the banquet, 10th Anniversay shirts and the new commemorative calendar that Marty's putting together. 

Firm costs haven't been finalized yet. We'll post them as soon as Marty and Carri can get costs from the shirt people and the Golf Club manager for the banquet.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jane and I will be there.... Hotel reservations have been made.... 2 people....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 01 Apr 2012 06:34 AM 
Hi folks.... Please email me [email protected] with your reservations as well.... 

Marty's asked me to take the reservations for the banquet, 10th Anniversay shirts and the new commemorative calendar that Marty's putting together. 

Firm costs haven't been finalized yet. We'll post them as soon as Marty and Carri can get costs from the shirt people and the Golf Club manager for the banquet. 

Yea What Stan Says.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Me plus 3


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Put me down for 2.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, put me down for (2).


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ put us down (2)


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

2 for me JJ 

Chris


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I am planning to be there JJ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I am coming I think Ron Teten will also be there.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 01 Apr 2012 01:28 AM 
Since some people think that this is going to be a boom year because it is the 10th anniversary of Marty's open house we are starting early.

We are trying to get a count of how many plan to attend. 


*Please put a number indicating how many are coming with you including your self *

So if you are coming and so is your wife and two other Train people the number 4 should appear in your post. 

That way we don't have read every post to get a count Like Him, Mrs Him , Horse face , What's his name, and Dinghowdy. In this case 5 



Thank you 

JJ 



Funny how people can't follow instructions!









Looks like JJ will have to read every post and do some simple math anyway.

But now if people re-post to get the number right, JJ will have to keep track of who reposts and who does not.

HAVE FUN JJ!!!!!!


















ROFLOL


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

21


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 01 Apr 2012 12:08 PM 
Posted By John J on 01 Apr 2012 01:28 AM 
Since some people think that this is going to be a boom year because it is the 10th anniversary of Marty's open house we are starting early.

We are trying to get a count of how many plan to attend. 


*Please put a number indicating how many are coming with you including your self *

So if you are coming and so is your wife and two other Train people the number 4 should appear in your post. 

That way we don't have read every post to get a count Like Him, Mrs Him , Horse face , What's his name, and Dinghowdy. In this case 5 



Thank you 

JJ 



Funny how people can't follow instructions!









Looks like JJ will have to read every post and do some simple math anyway.

But now if people re-post to get the number right, JJ will have to keep track of who reposts and who does not.

HAVE FUN JJ!!!!!!


















ROFLOL

Good point. Some folks just have a "thing" about instructions.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

3 from Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry folks , we have to CANCEL the open house. 
reasons later.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there JJ!!!!!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01 Apr 2012 04:04 PM 
sorry folks , we have to CANCEL the open house. 
reasons later.

Knowing Marty, Methinks 'tis an April Fool's joke....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Please folks.... Email me as well with names... Full names.... PLEASE, PRETTY PLEASE... 

[email protected]

I'm starting the list.....


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

We is thinking hard about coming for the first time, it will depend on a lot, though, including the cost of gas and how things go this summer employment-wise. 

Robert


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

YES APRIL FOOOOLS 
BAD JOKE I KNOW. 
but,,BUT,,, I have toyed with the idea of being the last year for it . 
Based on the fact I have yet to run a train this year on the RR.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 
You got me on that on, I thought oh wow something big must have happened like a major train wreck. 
Martha and I will be there for 2 
I will bring another door prize. 
Dennis


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01 Apr 2012 04:04 PM 
sorry folks , we have to CANCEL the open house. 
reasons later.

What? Is this April Fools joke?...


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01 Apr 2012 06:17 PM 
YES APRIL FOOOOLS 
BAD JOKE I KNOW. 
but,,BUT,,, I have toyed with the idea of being the last year for it . 
Based on the fact I have yet to run a train this year on the RR. 
Why not start the 1st year of the ride on get together??? It's good that your staying interested in the hobby, but moving onward to a larger scale. After this summer I guess it's time to downsize the 1/29 fleet then?

Craig


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rdamurphy on 01 Apr 2012 05:55 PM 
We is thinking hard about coming for the first time, it will depend on a lot, though, including the cost of gas and how things go this summer employment-wise. 

Robert Let me know when you can, Robert..... We'll be posting updates as we have pricing and schedules...


----------



## baxters4 (Mar 11, 2012)

count me in... for at least two... trying to talk my wife and mom and aunt to at least come by to see the layout!! We are not sure if we will be there for dinner yet or not...


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

When is it and where is it??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm gonna try to make it....


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

2

Jerry and Jane

Great Mike, look forward to running trains with you


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob and Mary Hyman - 2


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

1 - Should I bring live steam, battery or both?


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Just talked to Al at CVP. He will be coming so put him down for 1.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Actually might make it this year. I guess a couple of guys from my train club have made it the last few years so I might try to tag along. I know I have something going one of those weekends in Sept. Hopefully they dont conflict.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jfrank on 02 Apr 2012 08:48 AM 
When is it and where is it?????????????????????????????????????????? John.... September 21-23, 2012

Marty Cozad's Layout

873 S 66th
Nebraska City, NE 68410-6510

We already have more that 75 people signed up.... 

It's progressing into a mini convention with train runs, live steam track, ride-on trains, meals, a banquet, commemorative shirts, calendars, name tags, used equipment sales/trades, dealer sales and a whole bunch of fun. 

And 2 *Yes (TWO) * Port-a-Potties

Please watch for further registration information and costs as we get them firmed up.....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just so people know ,,, Stan is kind enough to help me with all of this because this is our busy time of year for work. 
So please respond to him as needed so its not so much work the day of the open house. 

Also, Lord willing, this will go on with or without me. I tell folks when I am building a house, if I were to get hurt or die in the middle I have good people who will finish it. 
So goes with the train folks. 


OH yes two portapoties, one right handed and one left handed.
thank you all so much


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Driving Directions: 
The Cozads live at 873 S 66th Rd, Nebraska City, Ne 68410. 
Ignore any electronic directions (GPS, GOOGLE; MapQuest, etc) that advise you to take CR M. That road is an unimproved cattle trail. 
If you are coming from Nebraska City on the north start at the stop light at the intersection of US 2 & US 75. Drive one mile south to County Road K, one mile east to CR 66 and then 2.5 miles south to Marty’s on the left side of the road. 
If you are coming from Auburn on the south drive north on US 75 to CR N, then one mile east to CR 66 and 1.5 miles north to Marty’s on the right side of the road.


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

OOPS! make that two (2) miles south on CR 66, not 2.5 miles. 
Biill


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* I am sure glad your adding that other portapotty, I had trouble with the left handed one last year.*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 02 Apr 2012 02:49 PM 
Just so people know ,,, Stan is kind enough to help me with all of this because this is our busy time of year for work. 
So please respond to him as needed so its not so much work the day of the open house. 

Also, Lord willing, this will go on with or without me. I tell folks when I am building a house, if I were to get hurt or die in the middle I have good people who will finish it. 
So goes with the train folks. 


OH yes two portapoties, one right handed and one left handed.
thank you all so much 

That was a left handed one last year wasn't it







.

No wonder I couldn't flush it. I am Right handed


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

to John Frank
the answer to your question about bringing either battery or live steam locos is both. Marty has separate layouts for both.
Bill


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

1 If your having 2 portapoties I'll be there. Marty who? 

Chillicharlie


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

2 of us are coming.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

2 of us are coming.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 02 Apr 2012 01:54 PM 
Posted By jfrank on 02 Apr 2012 08:48 AM 
When is it and where is it?????????????????????????????????????????? John.... September 21-23, 2012

Marty Cozad's Layout

873 S 66th
Nebraska City, NE 68410-6510

We already have more that 75 people signed up.... 

It's progressing into a mini convention with train runs, live steam track, ride-on trains, meals, a banquet, commemorative shirts, calendars, name tags, used equipment sales/trades, dealer sales and a whole bunch of fun. 

And 2 *Yes (TWO) * Port-a-Potties

Please watch for further registration information and costs as we get them firmed up.....










Thanks Stan. I have wanted to attend Marty's for several years but there was always some kind of conflict. This year looks good unless we have an aggressive hurricane season down here. Or maybe Nebraska is where I want be if we get a big one. lol. I gave you the count above = 1. Let us know about registration and costs. I will probably bring live steam and battery plus two dogs. Just kidding about the dogs. I see Nebraska City has 6 motels but only three are pet friendly.
jf


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

John... Email me with the request if you would,... [email protected]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry ,no pets allowed here. Max eats them.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

"BEWARE MARTY PET" (MAX CAN EAT A CAT)


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael and Sharon Barnes - 2 people. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By barnmichael on 05 Apr 2012 09:48 AM 
Michael and Sharon Barnes - 2 people. Looking forward to it. Gotcha down, Michael...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

45


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

2


----------



## tsbikes (Jan 16, 2008)

4 

Jim Grimes 
[email protected]


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Jim I see you got our reservation in. Now we need to figure out lodgings


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

At this point, it looks as if I and my entire family will be attending so put us down for: 4
Stan, 
I got your email and I'll shoot you off the info.


----------



## Crandic (Apr 17, 2012)

For those of you who have never had the pleasure visiting Marty's layout, here's a link to most pictures I took of the 2009 Battery-Powered SteamUp. Yes, there a little out of date, but what a great time had by all! 

http://cordlessrenovations.com/?page_id=5282 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## Crandic (Apr 17, 2012)

You can scroll through the thumbnails at the bottom of the screen, but click on the link at the top of the picture window that say's; "2009 Marty's Battery-Powered Steamup." 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 
RCS America


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

55


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

How far into the weekend are you going. Found out I got a convention on that weekend, but it usually gets over early on Sat.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack....The busiest day is Saturday. Running 'til about 4 then we head for the banquet..... A lot of folks run Sunday morning and it gets pretty thin about 1sh.... Vendors pack up, head for home and great deals can be had on the remaining used stuff that hasn't sold... 

There are some who stay Sunday night and we have dinner about 5:30... Then back to the Best Western for more Train Talk" until the wive's say it time to retire....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a video at Marty's from 4 years ago. All of this is since double tracked, but the bridges are pretty much the same. Fun time! He also has a waist high live steam track.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...I am coming this year. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Police1987 (Jun 16, 2012)

Place is huge


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like it is going to be a lot fun and good times.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Mark I was there several years ago when Rodney use to set up the LS track. You need to go some time if he continues to have it. Sorry to say other commitments prevent me from going this year. Of course Marty dreaded me comming as I'm known as the Garden RR inspector and usually gave folks heck for poor looking track







Guess Marty lucks out again this year. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have always had a great time. Everyone is just great. On year I had a really bad time with my streamliner cars. It was the first time I run them. I had no run them at home. They just would not run. It was the cars. So I just parked the train. While I was out socializing Marty and Bubba worked on my cars and got them to run.

There is so much People helping people it is beyond belief.


If this is the last year....Then September is going to be a sad month when I think of all the fun we had. I will miss my annual road trip 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm starting to get pumped, I had a gentalman from the convention drop by around 7 PM, last night , from Germany. 
So what was I to do? I showed him around my mess and talked and talked. I finally had to run him off because I had to work the next day. 
Plus I think the dozer is coming tomorrow... Thats also why I could not call Stan back.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

What was his name?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robby D on 23 Aug 2012 06:20 PM 
What was his name? Frank, big guy. talked about pallet loads of trains????
Talked about 100s of coal hoppers.
nice guy


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Franc Gerhardt 

We stayed at his place when we were in Germany in June. Very nice guy. and loves American Railroads.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm going to try to make it this year. not selling. Just for fun.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be great Robbie 

I hope to meet you there.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Robbie,
It will be nice to meet you. Al from CVP will be also be there,again not in a business capacity but just to have some fun.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you make it Robby you will definitely enjoy your self. Bring trains to run. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 23 Aug 2012 05:42 PM 
I'm starting to get pumped, I had a gentalman from the convention drop by around 7 PM, last night , from Germany. 
So what was I to do? I showed him around my mess and talked and talked. I finally had to run him off because I had to work the next day. 
Plus I think the dozer is coming tomorrow... Thats also why I could not call Stan back. 






I know what you mean Marty. I have been in a funk since X mas....I have not touched the NR&W since X mas. It is a pig sty. I am now just getting inspired..... I was out cleaning up the work area to work on the Car barn's stub switch. I hope by the time I get back from Your place in Sept the days will be cooler and I will still be inspired to work on the RR. 

JJ


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

STan, JJ and Marty, 

Add 1 more for me. 

I'll be bringing a bunch of stuff to sell. Since the RR was destroyed I've just not had the heart to rebuild. AM keeping some stuff for a small layout if I decide to rebuild but other than that ...I'm done. Sure is hard to see all the work disappear in a few minutes. Now its a fight with the insurance company. 

Andre`


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok the time has come to let the cat outta the bag. I was going to save this as a "surprise", but then it occured to me that I could better if I announce this now and post that I WILL be coming to Marty's party









I got a call from my father the other day and he said he had to work the 1st Friday in Oct. So he would be heading down the next day on the 6th. This has now opened up time for me to come up and now that I'm 500 miles closer keeps the milage under 1000 miles - doable for me. 

Soooooo I'm getting something ready to run via battery, of which I have something I can rig up to bring. PLUS I will bring my latest bunch of stuff that would be on my next sales list. I'll call this one "Rocky's Deals on Wheels" since I'll be driving it up there. Nice too because there will be no shipping charges - Hooray







And the funds I make will help pay for the gas to get there and back. I'll have to post a list later of what I'm bringing. Now if I can find a hotel/motel that takes pets within a hunderd miles, then I can bring the Russian with me (track inspector #1). Well have to run for now, but I'll be in chat tonight sometime. As for being at Marty's, Sat. for sure and maybe Sunday AM too.

Rocky


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Marty 

You won't need to trim the grass now that the old goat is coming.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

YEA Goat Dude is coming to Marty's 

I sure am glad.

JJ


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

As I read who is coming and it could be the last it makes me really sad, I have sold our house and bought another in Cedar Lake, Indiana, took down the RR and will be moving Oct 15 so will have no time to make Martys.

Hope everyone has a great time, I had a fantastic time when I did make it.

Will miss seeing a lot of people I always wanted to talk to....

Have fun and will be thinking about you guys, ENJOY!!!

Tom H


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah come on Tom. 

Indianna isn't but a few hours away. 

Get up early and come see us on Sat and you'll be back home on Sunday.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I wish, to much packing to do, wife cannot do to much with bad back.

Tom H


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Tom, Ron and I hoped to see you again this year.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Marty and Carrie have become good friends over the years. Of course Renee and I will be there. Marty has the garage reserved for us to unload the trailer. As usual we will have a lot of product. I have some pre orders to bring for sure. So if you have some thing you would like to see in person let us know soon and we will make every attempt to bring it along. Looking forward to the trip, hope to see all of you soon.


----------

